

Flight Car's Customer Development Survey - _lex
http://flightcarsurvey.wufoo.com/forms/flightcar-long-term-program/

======
_lex
Sent to (at least) people who booked with them in the past by email, quoted
below.

I added this link because I wanted feedback on whether or not this is good
customer development - it's not face-to-face, but it's targeted and probably
on a mass scale. Also I posted it as a kudos to FlightCar - I booked with you
guys and had a great time.

Email follows below: \-------- Hey there!

Thanks for listing your car with us on your last trip. We're thinking of
launching a new program (in addition to our current offering) and wanted to
get your thoughts first.

Could you please fill out a quick 4-question survey?
[http://flightcarsurvey.wufoo.com/forms/flightcar-long-
term-p...](http://flightcarsurvey.wufoo.com/forms/flightcar-long-term-
program/)

We really appreciate your time.

Thanks,

Rujul Zaparde Co-Founder/CEO FlightCar

